# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Amphiuma

## Reggie

Hello , I was trying to find some threads conscerning any Amphiuma species , esp kept within home aquariums. I have been looking at these off and on for a good six months now and I'm curious if anyone here keep them / kept them. I would like some experiences , pros and cons , and any interesting observations. I do have a 11 inch Greater Siren and three lungfishes ( not an amphibian but still an awesome animal ) so I'm drawn to prehistoric looking aquatic creatures , LOL. I thought about getting one or two small amphiuma this spring. Thanks in advance !

----------


## Alex

I had a zoology teacher in highschool who had a pet amphiuma. It was wild caught as a juvenile (they're native here) and he had it for a long time (still does for as far as i know.) He fed it wild caught fish, earthworms and crawdads, but it had a voracious appetite and would swallow anything that broke the surface tension. He kept it in a bare bottom 40 long that he drained once a week and added new water. Personally I always thought it could do with a larger, nicer enclosure, but it seemed very healthy. As a question for you though, how is keeping lungfish? My local fish store got a very large African lungfish in from someones private collection. He is selling it for 100 dollars and I am in love with it (I too share your love for anything prehistoric looking) but how do you care for this ancient creature?  I wouldn't want to buy something i can not afford to properly care for.

----------


## Reggie

Lungfishes are pertty easy as far as husbandry and even forgiving. I feed mine carnivorous pellets , algae waffers , and occasional fish flakes. I'm raising european night cralwers for my pipa pipa toads and i am going to feed the lungfishes earthworms on occassion.

----------


## Alex

What do you house them in? What kind of filtration, substrate, etc? Oh and as far as amphiuma tanks go, judging by where you find them around here, I would be sure to incorporate driftwood and caves in their tank. They seem most secure when they're tangled up in something

----------


## Terry

Amphiumas are also known as Congo eels. They are an aggressive salamander similar to your Siren. Check this out for additional information:
Caudata Culture Species Entry - Amphiuma

----------


## Alex

Very good page on the amphiuma's thank you Terry (my housing questions were actually diverted towards the lungfish  :Smile:

----------


## Reggie

Terry , 
 Love the pipa pipa picture on your reply. I have 7 adult pipa pipas , a pair have been amplexing for three days now but no eggs. I dont think the female is ready even if the male is. 
  Alex, 
 I keep one of my SA lungfish ( 10 inches ) in a 65 gallon breeder with two types of tetras but very large school. The african lungfishes , all about 8 - 10 inches , I have them in 40 gallon breeders. I love 40 gallon breeders , there is so much you can do with them. Eventually I'll be putting them in a 100 gallon. I use pool filter sand with all my lungfishes and siren , they all sift through the sand and comes out the gills. I use sunken dead leaves (float for 24 hours prior to sinking) in all tanks , the SA lungfish and siren use the leaves to hide , the african lungfishes prefer caves or terra cota flower pot laid on it's side. Filteration , I pretty much over do it , ie. in my 65 gallon , I use an Ehiem canister used for 120 gallon. Sirens seem to be alot messier than lungfishes. Honestly , if you want a lungfish , beit SA or African , get babies and young ( >6 " ) , they grow very fast !!!!!  After having my greater siren for a few months , I've noticed the siren has gotten alot thicker and a couple / few inches.  I feed my animals every other day , perhaps I'm feeding them too  much , LOL .....

----------


## Terry

[QUOTE=Reggie;99469]Terry , 
 Love the pipa pipa picture on your reply. I have 7 adult pipa pipas , a pair have been amplexing for three days now but no eggs. I dont think the female is ready even if the male is. [/QUOTE}

I love Pipa pipas. I have a couple of them. I only bred them once, but no toadlets  :Frown:  I would love to have a colony of Pipa parva.

----------


## Alex

How are the pipa pipas as pets? I love my African clawed frog, and I always thought of the pipa pipas being similar in care and disposition. Are they just as outgoing and voracious?
And thank you for the info on the lungfish, I doubt I will be getting them anytime soon, I need better facilities and resources before I take that much of an investment, but they have always fascinated me and I will apply this knowledge so that future Alex may know what he is getting into.

----------

